# Skunk!!



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Well Luna was sprayed by a skunk yesterday 
I have never smelled a fresh spray before it was absolutely horrible!! 
I expected her to run yelping or something instead she got all excited and did a play bow and started bouncing around she looked like she wanted that skunk to play with her so bad 
Here I am 20 feet away calling to her with her ignoring me completely no way was I getting any closer lol 
She finally came to me after the skunk scratched her 
I took her to the vet they gave her a skunk bath and another rabies shot
Is that normal? Why would she get another one 3 months after the last? Does the rabies vaccine not always work? I asked the vet if she would be ok having the shots only 3 months apart and they said she should be fine 
She seems fine now I can barely see the scratch 
the vet said she looks good
She smells much much better after that bath I can still smell skunk but it's faint but my car still stinks a lot 
I've been using nature miracle odor neutralizer on it and it helps but I can still smell skunk 
Any suggestions on what else to try? 

I really thought Luna's recall was pretty amazing so far she would come away from cats, dogs, and rabbits I guess skunk was just too interesting 
We were in a fenced in school so she could run around and get rid of some of her energy guess I'll have to find another way for her to release energy cause I never want to smell skunk again lol 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bummer! That smell will probably last for a couple of months depending on what kind of hit she took and when she gets wet it will seem to reactivate the smell. Our Golden's seem to think anything with fur & a tail just wants to play, with the possible exceptions of squirrels.



Pete & Woody


----------



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

Skunk smell is the absolute worst. My youngest Cocker got sprayed and no matter how many times the groomer bathed her, the smell wouldn't come out. We had to end up shaving her beautiful coat off  She looked horrible for almost a year till it grew back in.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Once you smell skunk you can just think about it years later and the smell is right there in your memory bank.......pew!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Artemis got sprayed back in May.....he still smells mildly of skunk.....unless he gets WET! Then it is worse!


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Eww 5 months later and still skunk smell? Yuck 
She's not too bad right now I can smell her but not like yesterday 
The vet did a great job on her bath she is much better 
I don't have a very strong sense of smell which I am very glad of right now lol 
My sister says she can smell her but I have to put my nose on her to smell anything 
But my car smells horrible still 
And my basement smells some too (she stayed in basement until I could take her to vet) 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Was the Rabies shot they gave her a booster?

Sorry to hear she was sprayed by a skunk, I got a mental picture of her wanting to play with it..........


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

She got a 3 year rabies shot in July and they gave her another 3 year rabies shot yesterday 
They said the state wants you to get it anytime dogs get bit or scratched by a wild animal 
But I would have thought a shot in July would have been enough since it was only like 3 months ago but the vet strongly recommended she get another so I let them 
She seems to not be bothered by the shot at all I just hate to give her so much vaccines it seems like too much to me 
But i guess better to play it safe



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

